# my doctor told me not to drink unpastuerized milk



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

because i am pregnant. it's so irritating, i know my animals, and i don't see a reason why not if i handle the milk correctly and make sure everything is clean! dh doesn't want to keep them if we aren't going to use them. argh. i know i could pastuerize the milk, but with a baby on the way i don't really have a bajillion bucks to go spend on a pastuerizer. and i so badly wanted cheese and yogurt and ice cream. :sigh: 

what would you do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would drink it LOL 

Some babies cant handle mom's milk or even formula (soy) so many people use goat milk. Raw milk for young kids was what was used years ago because it is so much better for their little bodies then formula. 

IF the goats are tested clean from CL and CAE then I wouldnt worry about drinking it. To me there are more hormones and additives in Cows milk that you should be worried about. 

But thats just me :shrug: Maybe I dont know of any particular dangers to the baby......I would have to ask my mom.


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

the reason she gave me is that since it is not pastuerized it is more likely to have e.coli in it. but not if i keep it clean!!!

and there is no vet within two hours of me... is there somewhere i can send a blood test or something to have my girls tested for CL and CAE?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

The reason for pasturizing was because way back dairies had NO sanitation standards so the make milk safe they cooked it. You know your animals, what they eat, and everything that touches the milk... so the problem here is a doctor who is undereducated on small farm issues.

Also to make cheese and yogurt you end up pasturizin the milk anyway :greengrin: . But I would put a gallon of my RAW milk against a gallon of commertial milk for good for u any day. I mean it even has the active cultures that things like activia or whatever have.

also hasn't shamrock farms started "fortifying" their milk with "extra calcium", vitamins, minerals, and whatever else?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would drink it. Doctors are full of BS these days. Fed money to say what will keep the drug industries wallets nice and full. But thats just imho.  

She also dosen't want to be sued for telling you it's ok and then something happening. 

I know my doctor would have a complete #### fit if he knew I was drinking unpasteurized milk, and I don't care lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can draw blood and send it to WADDU I think it is. Contact RunAround or Kelebek as I know they use that testing facility


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Rubish...I would keep drinking it--it's better for you. 

You could get more exposure to E. coli from a door knob, LOL. As long as the milk is handled properly, you're less likely to get sick from that than pasturized dairy products from the store. 

Once a gallon of milk from the store has been opened, it's contaminated and becomes a breeding ground for all kinds of creepies. Since there's no "good bacteria" to keep the yucky stuff in check, it just multiplies...eek. 

Plus, homogenized milk has been linked to heart disease and all kinds of other ailments. 

This is just my oppinion. I'm definitely not saying you should never listen to your doc.--I just happen to disagree on this issue. I guess you just have to get the fact and use your own judgement. 

Congrats on the pregnancy, BTW!


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i am leaning towards just drinking it. but when i am ginormous in july i doubt i will be in the mood to milk, so maybe i can talk dh into it (doubt that).

and thanks! i am due 8/8, and her name is sienna diane!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it :thumb: . and cograts btw :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We've had a customer who drank raw milk all through her pregnancy, and even gave it to her baby after he was born and they had no problems 

somebody did a study once and put e coli in raw milk and pasteruized milk, and they found that after two weeks, the enzymes in the raw milk had destroyed the e coli but in the pasteurized milk it had continued to grow.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We pasterize on our stove top when were still milking and for our own uses as well we pasterized for our goats too, we bought a pasterizer when we first got into goats though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, all I can say is Congratulations on the little girl coming. :girl: That is great. :stars: 

I can not say anything about the milk because I do not milk. I do believe if you are at all worried, I know someone that just boils it on the stove. Once it hits a certain temp it is fine. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was raised on raw goat milk...after mom weaned me lol

I also have a "friend" that started giving her 3 week old daughter raw goat milk as she was not producing enough to satisfy her daughter and she did not want to use "chemical formulas" on her.

I agree with all...you know your goats, never had a problem before right? Being preggy, if anything, you would enjoy the benefits as well as your daughter to be....Congrats.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Our culture is so afraid of natural food it is scary. Drink raw milk, seriously, the idea of taken out the good stuff in milk and other food just to fortify it later is just . .. well silly.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

I would drink it. This comes from the same MD's who tell you not to eat eggs straight off the farm but rather buy those in the store that have no telling WHAT added to their hens to up the production.

This thinking of 'what is in the grocery store is safer' has got to change at some point. How many people got sick and worse passed from this life last year because of salmonella that came from veggies in their grocery store!?! :hair: 

This year we are growing most of our own food in the garden, canning and freezing it, and buying our meat from local area known to test and be safe organic farms also.

I say drink it, and congrats on your upcoming baby girl. :stars: 

PS...I couldn't stand white milk when I was pregnant toward the end, but put a little bit of chocolate syrup into a glass with milk before bed...and YUM....! :wink: 

Susan


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm gonna drink it. and yes, this is a doctor who told me not to eat my own chickens' eggs... yeah right. i am going to eat my yummy fresh eggs. period.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Well if its commertially done it MUST be safe. Like Tomatoes, spinich, peanut butter........ yep all very safe.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

WHAT?? Don't eat your own eggs?!? Doesn't he know how much better eggs off the farm are for you than from a store?!? Some people are just crazy!!


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Once you've eaten fresh farm eggs, the ones in the store taste like cardboard. If goat milk was meant to be pasteurized,they'd be born with one built-in!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:applaud: :applaud:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Farm fresh eggs are gooood who wouldn't eat them!I don't see any problem with drinking raw milk. :thumb:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

We drink raw milk, eat fresh eggs...my kid's pediatrician nearly stroked when he heard it.

I did pasteurize my first batch of goats milk, being a somewhat paranoid ex-city girl. Know what? It tasted like, um...well anyway it tasted terrible. Much better raw.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but it's so frustrating to have Doctors that are so uneducated... don't eat your own fresh eggs? Oh my! I'd also drink the milk, as long as it's handled properly it's much better for you than anything you can buy in the store.

Here's WADDL's site: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/

I sent my blood to them and as very pleased with the people and the quickness of the results (one week).


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

just so you guys know, i had a nice tall ice cold glass of my own raw milk two days ago... hehe.

and LOOK! i'm still alive!!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:leap: You're still kicken woohoo :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sdshoars said:


> just so you guys know, i had a nice tall ice cold glass of my own raw milk two days ago... hehe.
> 
> and LOOK! i'm still alive!!!!


shhhh not a word


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

If I were you I might start looking for a new doctor.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

You can pasturize your milk with out a pasteurizer just use a double broiler aka a small pot inside of a larger pot. I pasturized our milk to begin with but soon found out I dont like to pasturize it I tends to go bad faster if you do pasturize it.I would have been better off buying a cream separator vs a pasturizer.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

sdshoars said:


> just so you guys know, i had a nice tall ice cold glass of my own raw milk two days ago... hehe.
> 
> and LOOK! i'm still alive!!!!


Impossible!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
:ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GOOD FOR YOU! :thumbup: 

Now.....as for baby, you know that they get their "birthweight" in the last 2 months of pregnancy, all that yummy goodness will be ensuring that baby gets a healthy layer of fat before birth, so I wouldn't be expecting a 6# newborn and if you choose to nurse your baby you will be needing those extra goodies from the fresah milk and eggs to pass along.


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe liz, i am not expectin a 6# baby anyways... dh was the smallest of three boys at 10lb9oz. i am afraid. haha.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....so you are expecting to have a big baby? My goodness, I hope no more than 8 lbs! :wink:


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i hope not either. she is measuring about a week ahead at every appt, so they will induce me at 38 weeks. my SIL had a baby in jan. and she was induced due to the fact that the baby already weighed 9lbs3oz at 37 weeks.

::faints::


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

My children were all induced. the SMALLEST being 8'14 :greengrin: glad I am a guy. all i had to do was be there and say nice things.


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

you men have it so easy. :scratch: hahaha


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> My children were all induced. the SMALLEST being 8'14 :greengrin: glad I am a guy. all i had to do was be there and say nice things.


The smallest was 8 15 dear.


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

kannm said:


> Thanatos said:
> 
> 
> > My children were all induced. the SMALLEST being 8'14 :greengrin: glad I am a guy. all i had to do was be there and say nice things.
> ...


 :applaud:


----------

